# Probs mit Rechtevergabe



## Logos (8. März 2005)

Hallo ich hab ein kleines Problem mit unserem Webserver,
ich glaub aber eher, dass ich das Problem bin......

Also ich habe in dem Verzeichniss /cms/kunde ein CMS System installiert.....
Alle Daten, die damit erzeugt werden möchte ich gerne direkt dem Kunden ins Homeverzeichniss /home/kunde speichern.....

Auf /home/kunde liegt entsprechend die Domain des Kunden und der hat logischerweise eine eigene ID
Konsequenz ... Ich habe überhaupt keine Schreibrechte für das Verzeichnis und auch keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll....

Gäbe es dennoch irgendeine Lösung für mein Problem?

--- Es ist ein Shared Server und die Möglichkeit von Gruppenzuordnung besteht nicht, ebenso ist chown nicht erlaubt ....


----------



## Tobias K. (9. März 2005)

moin


Ist das dein Server?
Hast du Adminrechte?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

